# how do i keep my 15 mos old from unplugging things?



## churchofdisco (Jul 27, 2005)

ds1 is 15 mos and whenever i'm not looking (like when i'm feeding his younger brother who is almost 3 mos) he tries to unplugg things from the wall! lamps, the tv, baby monitor, computer, basically anything he can reach. if all he did was pull it out i wouldn't be quite so concerned but he tries to plug them back in too, sometimes while holding the metal parts







i've told him no and that it's dangerous, but obviously these concepts are lost on him. is there any type of baby-proofing paraphenalia that i can put over the plugs?


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, there are plastic covers that can be used on outlets that have things plugged into them. They work great and you can buy them at Target. They fit right over the entire outlet.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hmm, I've got the same prob!
DD is 13 M..She's doing the same thing! Un-plug and tries to plug it back in..In between she tries to taste it! AHHHHHHH!







:
I've gotta watch her like a hawk!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

James does the SAME thing, I got one of those covers but it doesn't work cuz I have like 4 things in the 6 way deal (TV, Playstation, VCR, Satelite)...*sigh* I finally just pushed the TV in front of it.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma dosnt try to unplug things but she does like to push all the buttons on the TV and cable box.......

my mom has this one loan outlet that isnt covered by any furnature and Emma goes for it EVERY TIME we go up there!!!


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

my son is plug puller, grabber, off& on and a climber.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

My ds was doing the same thing - unplugging, licking, then trying to plug back in!!!









We use this for regular plugs http://www.childsafetystore.com/.sc/...20Safety%201st
and this for transformers/adapters http://www.childsafetystore.com/.sc/...20Safety%201st


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

I do have the outlet covers that you need to turn the plug on a certain angle to line up the holes.

However you can't use large plugs, like cell phone chargers and etc..

My ds has also mastered how to pull off the plastic inserts.


----------



## churchofdisco (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks for the links mama bear! i'll have to get some right away!!


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

I put something in front of an outlet that has cords plugged into it whenever possible. My feng shui may not be ideal, but my baby is safe!









For unused outlets, the covers are fine. I have clear ones that are so tight even I can't get them off! One cheapo brand I used to have would fall right out at the slightest breeze. I think my new good ones are Safety First (??).


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meggie*
Yes, there are plastic covers that can be used on outlets that have things plugged into them. They work great and you can buy them at Target. They fit right over the entire outlet.

I second these. The ones I bought were at Target also. They were made by Parents brand. They fit over the entire outlet and work great.


----------

